# Otocinclus eats all my algae



## prBrianpr

I found the solution for all my algae problems.

I bough 2 otos for a nano cube with some brown, brown fussy and green spot algae, in 3 days otos eats all algae easy. the green spot algae in cristal leaves a light circle mark that I think otos cant eat. After that i bough 4 otos for my 29g that have a black fussy algae, I dont think that it is beard algae because is diferent. the black fussy algae is over a driftwood (covers it all) and over substrate. The cristal have some of this algae and a brownish algae (like brown algae) but more dark brown. This is the 3 day and the otos still cleaning. The algae in the cristal dissapear. the substrate still have little algae and the driftwood now is in hand of otos, have a half with algae and half without it. The Java fern on driftwood is clean and green. 

The otos do a excelent job, when you have algae problems buy a oto


----------



## SpeedEuphoria

I just bought 3 myself. They are cool little guys(and girls, lol).


----------



## dooboogoo

I got a few in my 29g and they're working miracles on my GSA covered sides.


----------



## chagovatoloco

I have a few and I swear these guys never stop working.


----------



## Ravenous

I have three in my 25 tall and I never see them anymore except when I turn on the lights in the morning. Then they freak out and zip all over the place and go hide in the driftwood. I have a bit of green hair algae and quite a bit of algae on a small piece of driftwood that they aren't touching. It makes me wonder what they are eating. My Amano shrimp are top notch workers though. They are always eating.


----------



## The old man

I have 8 in a fifty gal tank and at any given time I can always count at least five working on the leaves. Also got three in a 12 gallon and they always working. They seem to like the leaves that don't seem to have any older algea though and keep new leaves from getting any on them.


----------



## lartist

An other fish who does a wonderful job in a tank is the chinese algea eater (gyrinocheilus aymonieri).Once, my 65 gal tank was full of algea and within 3 days, with the help of 3 of theses fishes, every plants, rocks and driftwoods was perfectly clean.


----------



## Danger69

I have s small bloom of hair algae will the oto devour this pest.


----------



## Alex123

My otto don't seem to touch hair algae


----------



## davemonkey

Oto's do not like hair algae. But they are good for the diatoms and film algae.


----------



## dirrtybirdy

i have 5 and i dont think they are doing a good job. i have a bunch of algae in my tank!


----------



## xspy

I have one in my 75g tank that got moved from a smaller tank. I never see him. I thought he died, but then after a tank cleaning there he was. It was 3 months with no sight of him lol. I wanna pick up some more soon.


----------



## Commodore 64

One reason many of you aren't seeing them is because they prefer to be in groups of their own so if you have 1 or 2 or 3, probably less than 6, they are going to be skittish as hell.


----------

